# Freedom Fighters Game Problem



## gtrepas (Feb 15, 2009)

Hello guys.
I just installed Freedom Fighters for pc but when i press the .exe to start playing,the game turns black and all i can hear is EA Games and stops responding.
Any ideas how to fix this?
Thank you


My OS is Windows XP with SP3
Celeron D CPU 3,20Ghz
3,21Ghz 1.00 MB of RAM


----------



## offbow (Feb 15, 2009)

there's something wrong with the _resolution_ your using.


----------



## wasay (Mar 23, 2009)

ya i know how to fix this just goto ur installation folder you can find movie folder there inside just delete those movies your game will start:up: incase furthur help contact me on my email abrar[email protected]


----------

